# How long do Motorhomes last



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

The question is a bit vague I know but for example with the average car you could say between 15- 20 years which is when the repairs usually cost more than the car is worth or rust makes repairs impossible. With MHs being built differently and with commercial engines capable of 1,000,000 miles I would expect the lifespan to be twice that and am wondering if that is the case. Is there anyone here who's pride and joy is over 30 years old. Interested if there is a make that outlasts the rest.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Just realized that a lot of MHs wouldn't have been built then, perhaps this is a question for the future.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> The question is a bit vague I know but for example with the average car you could say between 15- 20 years which is when the repairs usually cost more than the car is worth or rust makes repairs impossible....


Hmm, not sure about motorhomes, but I reckon a lot of cars are scrapped before they reach 15-20 years old. Obviously, there are quite a few that make it that far, but believe lots of cars only manage perhaps 10-12 years.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I don't know about 30 years, but 20 should be possible before things get worn out etc. Our Pilote was nearly 13 when we sold her last month, and had only done about 65k miles. Obviously nothing for most commercial diesel engines, but I think the habitation side of things is likely to cause most problems in terms of wearing out. We did have to replace the shock absorbers on the Al-ko chassis beofre she went, nothing major in the 8 years we had her, apart form a re-upholsering job. 

The Pilote was very solidly built, but how about the current versions? Looking at some MHs it looks like some of the fittings are quite flimsy.


----------



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

My parents bought a Leyland Sherpa coachbuilt new in 1978 for family holidays. I have many happy memories of touring Scotland, the lake district, France, Germany, Switzerland and much of the rest of the UK. I'm sure it's what set me on the path to buying our own Motorhome earlier this year.
They've still got it and while it's looking a little tired now it's still going and is used every year!
Can anyone beat 34 years.....?


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Almost any vehicle can be restored to new or better in some cases - it is just a question of wether it is worth it.
With the cost of motorhomes being so high, you can justify quite a lot of work to keep them going and there are some 30+ ones out on the road!
Somebody once made the point to me, where are the motorhome scrap dealers? It does make the point, doesn't it?

Patrick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I used to have a boat an there are plenty if 60's and 70's motor cruisers still going strong. Mine was a 1989 vintage and grp but so solid it could Plow through a pier jetty no problem! 

I think this was before fibre glass
Got so expensive and that reflected in the newer models. Flimsy and not built to last. I wonder if motorhomes
Are going the same way. I have even heard Hymer owners saying the new ones are not as solid! My friend back home has an early 90's Hymer and it's built like a tank. I also have a friend with a 1971 VW. Ok it's not exactly a Motorhome and had blown up twice on two boys trips I can recall but it's still going strong.

I do wonder if we change stuff because it's not shiny anymore or isn't the new shape. I know Mrs D isn't happy with how dated our Kontiki is looking but I don't give a stuff as it works for us and I can't find a newer one that ticks all the boxes. Things do keep going wrong though but you hear similar problems with 2 year old and even new vans on here where the owners have parted with £50k plus.

I'm torn between upgrading or if we should just keep investing in the current van for another 5 years.

The other problem we are starting to have however is getting bits. Before we came away we needed a new clutch cable. Couldn't get one! Not made anymore. It's a 1996 van not 1906! If it hadn't been for a massive effort on here we would still be in blighty!


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Until this spring we had a 1976 Devon Discovery, though granted it was a PVC rather than a M/H). It was in extremely good nick for its age, only downside was relatively poor mpg. AFAIK she's still in use by the new owners.
Mrs Bob


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Our Hymer is 1980 and still going strong! You see quite a lot of Hymers around from the 80's and early 90's (see ebay). I understand that quality declined in the late 90's before improving again.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Following on from Barryd's comment about having difficulty getting a spare part for a 1996 base vehicle.

I see this as a problem, because MHs do comparatively little mileage compared with their commercial van cousins - mine is nearly 10 years-old and has done 24,000 miles.

A high proportion of a manufacturers' vehicles are probably retired within 5-10 years so it is not in their interest to stock parts, unless common with later models.

I wonder whether there is a difference in availability of spares? For instance, since Fiat seem to have a higher proportion of their vehicle used as MHs compared with vans, than other manufacturers, do they hold spares for longer?

Any experience anyone? Any Trade Member comments? (Do we have any MHF Members in the vehicle servicing business?)

Geoff


----------



## julesgemini (Mar 7, 2013)

The older Hymers are still on the road because mainly the way the roof seals are so strong. I used to have talbot express benimar 1992 and it got a leak in the roof. The main problem with roof leaks is you dont always know you have one as the water spreads down through the walls it's called damp ingress and is the biggest killer of older motorhomes. If I had been more attentive and known what I know now and had the roof checked every year I'm sure things would be different. I now have a Swift Royale 590 1996 and it's immaculate. Every summer I get on the roof and redo the seals with sealant, spray under the cab with wax oil and keep an eye out for any rust. Also the cab being a fiat ducato the parts are very easy and cheap to get hold of if anything did go wrong.


----------



## julesgemini (Mar 7, 2013)

The older Hymers are still on the road because mainly the way the roof seals are so strong. I used to have talbot express benimar 1992 and it got a leak in the roof. The main problem with roof leaks is you dont always know you have one as the water spreads down through the walls it's called damp ingress and is the biggest killer of older motorhomes. If I had been more attentive and known what I know now and had the roof checked every year I'm sure things would be different. I now have a Swift Royale 590 1996 and it's immaculate. Every summer I get on the roof and redo the seals with sealant, spray under the cab with wax oil and keep an eye out for any rust. Also the cab being a fiat ducato the parts are very easy and cheap to get hold of if anything did go wrong.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with Barry and Geoff.

Years ago when considering buying a fibreglass boat I asked an old hand how long a fibregalss boat would last. His answer was nobody knows yet.

Getting spares may be the deciding factor eventually bit for popular brands there are often specialist manufacturers who will do small runs of popular parts and many thing can be refurbed if you can find the right specialist to do it.

I can't really guess at an answer but I would have thought 20 years should easily be possible, Alan.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

After 25 years we parted with our CRV Dreamliner. A Seval model with a 2.5 Diesel. Up to 20 years old it only had the odd repair, a water pump, tyres of course. ball joint, master cylinder and a diesel filter unit.
Then larger issues began; damp had to be repaired a couple of times, the clutch was replaced, the alternator and finally from my point of view, the clutch pedal fell off outside Madrid. There were other things and a couple of tow trucks but the pedal falling off was the last, or almost the last straw. After it was welded back on we stopped at a resting Aire and had to be push started. Arriving in the UK the clutch failed again. Goodbye!
As for the engine, a Peugeot, it never missed a beat up to 185.000 when it was just about run in.
It has since we sold it, done a tour of Sweden with an 'Iron Man' team and a major tour of Europe. It awaits its next trip patiently in someone's barn, well at least its in the dry.

Alan


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

There are hundreds, if not thousands, of Talbots (and their derivities) still on the road at 20 years or even older. I sold my 20 year old Citroen C25 (same base as a Talbot) just last year with plenty of life left in it. As long as the chassis isn't rotten they will go on indefinitely.

Having said that I did have to change the engine & gearbox during my ownership - a case of Triggers broom maybe?


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Anything built under the Swift Group about 10 minutes after the paltry warranty runs out, so about 3yrs and 10 nanoseconds. buy a Hymer or any import model and rest your wallet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

flyingpig said:


> Anything built under the Swift Group about 10 minutes after the paltry warranty runs out, so about 3yrs and 10 nanoseconds. buy a Hymer or any import model and rest your wallet.


Not strictly true. Our Kontiki 640 is coming up 17 years old this year and its been thrashed all over Europe pretty much 7 - 8 months of the year for the past five years mostly over the Alps and Pyrenees including the highest pass in Europe last summer at over 10000ft. Mind you the brakes did set on fire on the way down.

I wont say its never let us down as it has once or twice (mainly stupid things) but any van that gets the usage ours does stuff is going to brake on occasion but apart from an expensive rear axle one year most repairs are cheap and most stuff can be fixed with a hammer, a few screws and tape!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can't sleep Barry? Like me.
Worrying about the state of the world..... :? 

Ray.


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

How about 68 years!

Read about it in this post in this amazing blog.


----------



## nordasen (Jun 25, 2012)

I sold my old MH Januari 2012 and at that time the MH was still in very good condition even at age 24 years . The MH was a CABBY, built on a 1989 Peugeot J5 and 80hP gasoline engine. Only reason for selling this and upgrading to a more modern MH was lack of comfort, speed and power.
The body work in total as well as engine were very good at time for sale. [/img]


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Never heard of a CABBY motorhome, got any photos, or did you mean HOBBY.

We had a Commer Highwayman for some years, back in 1974, it was a 1970 model, before that same but 1969 model.the wife used it to take all the kids and friends, about 6 to 8 of them on picnics.

cabby


----------



## nordasen (Jun 25, 2012)

The CABBY is a Swedish made MH. I have some exterial pics see below.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have just sold a coachbuilt Mercedes. It was 27 years old with 81 thousand, over the last 4 years I have had it all over Europe, all I done to it was new tyres. Never missed a beat. Although it was damp.

I am hoping to upgrade to a classic hymer s class. One of the last ones. Which I am expecting to be aroud 20 years old.

There is a few German manufacturers who make fibre glass bodies on old Mercedes, they should run forever and you could always put a modern interior in, early 90s one go for 20k.

My way of looking at is buy older but better.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

A German company will even change the chassis of an existing motorhome:










http://translate.googleusercontent....t.html&usg=ALkJrhhP00wEfMGvgGm-qqF0BZUdbT3BTw

(Original: http://www.riepert.de/chassiserneuerung_von_riepert.html)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that is interesting, I could go along with that idea.
anymore info.
cabby


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Now that is interesting, I could go along with that idea.
> anymore info.
> cabby


Its a phoenix, nice machines with some good unusual layouts, a new one is 150+, 40k might get you a ten year old one. Check out mobile.de.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

From what I read they do this for several makes - not just phoenixes. But not for A-class vans. The original cab is needed.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

When I bought my Volvo estate 10 years ago, a survey showed that the average Volvo lasted about 25 years. That is no longer true because, although they dont rust, they have become so sophisticated that the repairs can cost more than the value of a 10-year old car. I think motorhome base vehicles are going the same way.

Although the base vehicles are designed to last 150,000 miles - that is covered in 4 years on average! Consequently the vehicles have very little rust preventative treatment. Unfortunately, many motorhome manufacturers dont understand that purchasers might be looking for a life of about 30 years and so dont add additional rust preventative. Older motorhomes can need considerable welding.

And finally, FIAT will only provide spares for 8 years. That is going to cause lots of problems with complex Euro compliant engines and their gearboxes.

So in summary, I believe that simple pre 2000 motorhomes can be made to go on for ever; modern motorhomes might, like my Volvo, only manage a dozen years before they become uneconomic to repair.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Maybe there iss a business opportunity here - to buy up Fiat spares just before the end of 8 years(if that is correct>

There was a company that bought up a load of Viscount aircraft spares ten years before the last aircraft operated in the UK. I should think they made a lot of money ,because it was a good aircraft and operators, particularly cargo operators, did not want to retire them.

Geoff


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Its another reason to go Mercedes, most of their old vans are still made in some parts of the world so spares are always available, admittedly they might be tough to get hold of but they are there


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Certainly down think my 2013 AT Scout will last as long as my 1971 VW Camper, good as it appears to be!

One way or another I can still get each and every part I need to keep the old fella going


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

Our recently bought Rapido 787f 2009 is certainly a lot better built than our 2007 Bessacarr E560 was,that's another story.l can't see any reason why it shouldn't last 15 year's at least.We have it serviced every year,it as all fibre glass body and we store it under cover.


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

Our recently bought Rapido 787f 2009 is certainly a lot better built than our 2007 Bessacarr E560 was,that's another story.l can't see any reason why it shouldn't last 15 year's at least.We have it serviced every year,it as all fibre glass body and we store it under cover.


----------

